# Another Exhaust Question



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, I did the muffler delete a couple of weeks ago and I love the sound. I have a magnaflow xpipe layin around and was wondering if I put this on inplace of the resonator, will the goat be **** loud. I've heard varied reports from people locally...some say it will be loud as hell...some say it will be just a hair louder...but lots deeper. I'd figure I'd ask all yall, cause yall know best.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

I was wondering about this, too....


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Had the magnaflow xpipe installed this morning inplace of the the resonator. The sound is awesome. Car doesn't have that "cherry bomb muscle car" sound to it anymore though......but it's more mellow at idle now...but when you romp on it.....it sounds hella mean. Has that flowmaster hollow kind of sound. Interior noise went down also. Highway noise was reduced to cruise also. It reduced the raspiness of the exhaust also. 

I am very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cheers con grad glad ur happy


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> Ok, I did the muffler delete a couple of weeks ago and I love the sound. I have a magnaflow xpipe layin around and was wondering if I put this on inplace of the resonator, will the goat be **** loud. I've heard varied reports from people locally...some say it will be loud as hell...some say it will be just a hair louder...but lots deeper. I'd figure I'd ask all yall, cause yall know best.


I know you PM'ed me about this so sorry for being late. Busy round here. Anyway, in the interest in maintaining some amount of backpressure, I'd leave it be. I was tempted to do this as well, but I'm leaving mine alone.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

so you installed basically everything from this picture except the mufflers itself?
http://www.magnaflow.com/02product/parts/15892_lg.jpg

did you buy it directly from magnaflow w/o the mufflers?
if so, how much did you pay?

what about the power? feel any difference?
is it more backfiring than before?


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I've heard of x-pipe resonators and just plain old x-pipes, like in that picture. I'm assuming that the plain x-pipe would be louder on the interior.....

Isn't our resonator pretty much a muffler "before" the mufflers? Thinking about cutting out the resonator and just splicing an x-pipe in (magnaflow) before my flowmasters....just the x-pipe itsself its a whoppin 207. :willy:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> ...Thinking about cutting out the resonator and just splicing an x-pipe in...just the x-pipe itsself its a whoppin 207. :willy:


Is the "X" pipe the same size and shape, basically a direct fit so to speak? Is this price from the shop that did your mufflers?

BTW, my K&N is on it's way. Wasn't sure if you were aware of that.

Later!


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Its not a direct fit, basically just looks like a straight pipe, only in an x shape!  Let me know how you like the K&N! I love mine! :cheers


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

The X-Pipe was purchased from Summit Racing for 79 bucks. MPE-10791 http://store.summitracing.com/defau...eywordSearch&DDS=1&N=115&target=egnsearch.asp
2 1/2 in and 2 1/2 out. All my friend did was cut the resonator 2 inches from the flange connecting it to the end of the exhaust manifolds. The xpipe is almost as long as the resonator...friend had to weld on just a short piece of pipe to make it connect.

So basically..I'm running full straight pipe fromt he cats back. I would think the interior noise would have gotten louder (my nissans did that) but this time it didn't. The droning actually gotten lower. 

I will try to get some sound clips of it. Just need to get the production camera from work.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

looking forward to hear it!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> ...The droning actually gotten lower.
> 
> I will try to get some sound clips of it. Just need to get the production camera from work.


Look forward to it as well! So you did the muffler delete also? I'm thinking of that route and not sure about the sound.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

x pipes will normally lower noise , lower resonance and make exhaust note slightly higher pitched. I have a stcok exhaust except for removed resonators and an x pipe.. In normal driving its actually quieter than stock (thats what i wanted) but when you go full throttle it sounds mean, to me at least ,sounds very "Ferrari-esque" 
This is in part due to the fact the 04 has both pipes exiting close together.
On 05s the effect on sound isnt as noticeable but it is is there..
Youll also gain a few (3-5hp) over an hpipe or straight pipes. By combining the two sides in an x it uses pulses from one side to scavenge exhuast for the other side and vice versa.
There are many clips online of aftermarket systems with xpipes on GTOs that can help you decide.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

What have you guys paid for the muffler delete? I was quoted $350 from a muffler shop, that seems high,:confused


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

With my Flowmaster Super 40's it currently has a LOW rumble to it at idle... I want it to be louder and MEAN when I'm hittin it. Do you think that adding the x-pipe will take that away? :cheers


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Paid $65 bucks for muffler delete and paid 50 to have xpipe installed. On the xpipe my friend just said to pay him whatever I thought was a good price....so how much an actual muffler shop charges..I don't know.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

05GTO said:


> What have you guys paid for the muffler delete? I was quoted $350 from a muffler shop, that seems high,:confused


2 pizzas and a sixer. My friends are awesome (at welding.)


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Hey Warner Robins,


Any sound or vid clip yet? I'm anxious! 

Thanksarty:


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry for the delay! I shot a bit from my work parking lot. I got it loaded in the media100 and I just need to get it in a format to put on here. Just like most have said..it doesn't sound as good on tape as it does in person. Just a bit longer and I'll post it...I have to share the editor with a co-worker and we have been slammed with editing work.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

No problem....

I'm just paranoid after the muffler shop ordered all the parts to cut out the rez. and replace it!!!

Thanks!!!!

Dave


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

He is a quick short notice clip...it's in real media format though. The only thing I could get on my editor to export that would work.

I'll get better ones as soon as I can. And again...it sounds so much better in person!

http://members.cox.net/dragnsamurai/XpipeNoMufflers.rm
Please right click and save...I don't much bandwidth avail with cox.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Dave!

I think that will sound awsome on your GOAT with the Flowmasters. I do believe that's what I will be doing. Add some headers and call it a day!

What series did you get again? 

Chris


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Warner!

WHOAAAW!! Awesome!! I'm definitely looking forward to doing the resonator delete now!

I've got the Flowmaster Super 40's Chris! I think it will still keep the low tones, too so that'll be great! 

Dave


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm still shocked that it still sounds good without any mufflers on it LMAO


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey Dave! When you get the "X" pipe. you gotta let me know. I wanna hear it! That souldn't be too much more restrictive compared to an aftermarket catback.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Will do, it should be alot less restrictive from the sounds of it! Party on! :cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Party indeed...BYOB!


----------

